# What mess!!



## morloch (Jan 25, 2013)

My jake is always into something. And he loves to sit in front of the tank and watch the fish!!


----------



## jeninak907 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would love to sit in front of that tank and watch the fish to...


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like a happy dog! And the tank looks real nice!


----------



## morloch (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! I'm going to sell the tank though!! I just don't have the time for it anymore!! ðŸ˜¥


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute dog. Wouldn't want to be the one to clean all those leafs out of his coat.
Love the tank too. I have a question. Are the corals all real? Tangs are not reef safe. Well, aren't suppose to be.


----------



## morloch (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Wellington! Yes all the corals are real,, and some with years of growth. Tangs are reef safe,,angels are not. I've never had a tang nip on any of the corals. But I'm going to downsize. We work all day with fish and service tanks as well.


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

morloch said:


> Hi Wellington! Yes all the corals are real,, and some with years of growth. Tangs are reef safe,,angels are not. I've never had a tang nip on any of the corals. But I'm going to downsize. We work all day with fish and service tanks as well.



See, now, I have always been told they weren't. Well, not really told. Seen it on the Internet. Although, i knew it could work, with some effort and lots of stuff for them to pick at, so they didnt pick at one spot. i didnt thing three would work though. I guess we know how that internet info is more wrong then right. I don't know why I really never asked the guy I work for, which is the owner of a fish store LOL. I do the office stuff so, don't mingle with the fish much. I'v only had fish only or coral only, very small coral only tanks. So i guess i really never had a reason to ask if it were true or not. It's a beautiful tank you have. I do know they are a lot of work. Exact reason why I got rid of my small one quite quickly. Always wanted to do a big tank though. Had thought about turning my 100 gal fish to corals. I have a big Angel though that I don't want to get rid of. Thanks for sharing the pic though. I love looking at them. Oh, thanks for clearing the tang/coral too


Oops, four tangs. I just had to look at the pic again and saw the purple tang.


----------



## morloch (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol,, the purple,, he's an a..! Very bossy!! My sailfins my fav!! The peacekeeper. My first was a 30 gallon, think I'm going back to that! Lots of acros!!! . Wanna buy my tank? Lol, jk. Thanks for the compliments!! Ps: not everything on the Internet is true!! Google Julian sprung.. Great info!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

morloch said:


> Lol,, the purple,, he's an a..! Very bossy!! My sailfins my fav!! The peacekeeper. My first was a 30 gallon, think I'm going back to that! Lots of acros!!! . Wanna buy my tank? Lol, jk. Thanks for the compliments!! Ps: not everything on the Internet is true!! Google Julian sprung.. Great info!!



Ah, if I lived closer, I would consider buying it. I remember hearing that name, Julian Sprung, years ago. Every time I see a tank like yours, I want to do one. Then I think about the work oh and the cost, and I change my mind. Once my angel is gone I might try doing one very slowly. The loss if something goes wrong is what I fear the most LOL.


----------



## morloch (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol, I've lost a lot , but it's always a fresh beginning and I learn from those mistakes. Sometimes it's unavoidable and definitely unfortunate, but what I learn I can pass on . I love fragging my corals and sharing them! Every little bit helps to preserve our reefs right! Well, that's how I look at it.! I love my tank dearly and especially my fish! Some I've had for years!. I refuse to sell my tank to any newbie. Sometimes I think I should keep it till my fish pass on. Anyway,, sorry what angel do you have?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 26, 2013)

morloch said:


> Lol, I've lost a lot , but it's always a fresh beginning and I learn from those mistakes. Sometimes it's unavoidable and definitely unfortunate, but what I learn I can pass on . I love fragging my corals and sharing them! Every little bit helps to preserve our reefs right! Well, that's how I look at it.! I love my tank dearly and especially my fish! Some I've had for years!. I refuse to sell my tank to any newbie. Sometimes I think I should keep it till my fish pass on. Anyway,, sorry what angel do you have?



we had to sell our 220 last year  we sold it piece by piece over the course of 5 months though. I still had my first fish (Bob) I ever bought. when it came time to sell him I couldn't do it... so I now have a 30 gallon tank with one 10 year old black and white clown fish in it lol. we had some great fish and corals. I really miss the eels. I was lucky and found them great homes. I get updates on one of the eels and one of the tangs regularly. 

Never had any problems with our tangs bothering the coral either, and we had 3. a convict tang, a 11" juvinile vlamingi tang, and chvron tang.


what kind of dog is Jake? he sure is handsome even covered in mud and leaves!


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I agree. Anything to save the corals in the wilds. It's sad how some are really getting wiped out. Glad you frag and it seems to be catching on with a lot of people, thats a very good thing. I have an adult French Angel. She only has one eye. She was surrendered to my job. Was in a very small tank. My boss didn't want her in a small tank again, so wouldnt sell her to must anyone. When he told me how she was kept, well I just had to put her in my 100 gal. Not the Angel I would choose. But I'm a sucker for a sad story LOL. Last year I must lost my two fish that I had for 20 years. Maroon clown and dog face puffer. Loved them, specially the puffer. He would let me pet him. The Angel is getting really friendly finally. I haven't tried it yet, but I think I will be able to hand feed her. You should keep your tank. No one else can appreciate the work you have put into it, like you. But I get the hard work they are. Good luck if you do sell it finding a good buyer.


----------



## morloch (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you..I'm torn! It is a very hard decision!!


----------

